# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  ζηταω βοηθεια για ενεργοποιηση του κομβου 4981 nsar1 ξανα

## nsar

παιδια καλησπερα, ελειψα απο την παρεα σας αρκετο καιρο

πηρα την αποφαση να μπω στο δικτυο ξανα, μετα απο τοσο καιρο και επιδει την προηγουμενη φορα τα αποτελεσματα με την συνδεση μου με τον vigor δεν ηταν και τα καλυτερα θα ελεγα, για αυτο ζηταω την βοηθεια των εμπειρων της παρεας να κλεισουμε ενα νεο ραντεβου και να κανουμε νεες μετρησεις για να δω αν μπορω να μεινω επανω στον vigor η να γυρισω την κεραια σε καποιον αλλον που πιθανων θα μου δωσει περισοτερη ισχυ

οταν καναμε τις μετρησεις ηρθε ενα παιδι με ενα φορητο με καποια cisco pcmcia και πιασαμε τον vigor καμπανα αλλα μετα οταν ανεβηκα εγω επανω και τοποθετησα ενα ταρατσο pc με μια d-link dwl-520 τα αποτελεσματα ηταν αποτελεσματικα με κατι transfer rates απο 0.8 kbs μεχρι 1.4 kbps οποτε αν σκεφτομουνα να εβαζα και dc++ ουτε για αστειο
στην συνεχεια εβαλα μια netgear ma311 τα ιδια αποτελεσματα παλι.

εχω ενα πιατο 80cm αρκετα ψηλα γυρισμενο στον vigor, με ενα αφρικανικο feeder το γνωστο se ολους μας και καλωδιο aircom plus.

θα ηθελα να ερθει καποιος οι καποιοι επιτελους να βρουμε τι εχω κανει λαθος.

Σας ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας.

----------

